# Nissan Sway Concept Teased



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is teasing a new concept car before it is revealed at the Geneva Motor Show next week. *
> 
> The Sway concept is a small hatchback that Nissan says is targeting one of the most important segments in Europe. No other info was revealed about the vehicle.


Read more about the Nissan Sway Concept Teased at AutoGuide.com.


----------

